# Papier Mache Dragons



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Just completed a tutorial for creating papier mache dragons, eggs and a nest made from a plastic swimming pool and spray foam insulation.


























Full instructions and photos on my website:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=51


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Seriously awesome work, as usual... this is definitely being linked on HauntProject tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwww! i wanna see the how to!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice work, and dragons are one of my favorite subjects. Have you made any bigger ones?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow...Soooo outstanding!!! great pics and how to...Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It looks so small! I didn't realize the scale of it until after seeing the pool. Would you take a pic with a person standing next to it for scale?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh I really like those Stoll !!!! 
What are the dimensions on them. I can't read what that pic says on your how too.
just interested on how long you have them.
What did you seal them with?
Love the pasta add on great thinking there.
Food and nature make some great prop add ons
Again Geat JOb.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice job,
It still amazes me what you can do with paper....


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

They are so adorable!!!!!!!!!! I want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wait......do the eat kitties???


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> It looks so small! I didn't realize the scale of it until after seeing the pool. Would you take a pic with a person standing next to it for scale?


That's just what I was thinking, S I.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Holy Crap Stoll..
You are a master at your papier mache'..I just looked at your other props you made 
EXCELLENT.
I am very impressed

I really want to try this I especially like your gargoyle!
need to get that paint mixer thing.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I agree with Lilly - holy crap. I love them!! and I'm extremely jealous.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments everyone.

The dragons are approximately 2 feet wide (wings) and stand a little over 1foot tall. They are pretty small scale compared to what I ususally build and I found the small scale to be a challenge. 

I will try to get a reference photo posted showing their scale next to a person.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think what stuns me the most is that you do this with paper pache. WOW doesnt even begin to cover it, but WOW!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cool. Great imagination.

Ok, had to edit this... Just finished looking at your website and I am speechless. How creative. As an added bonus it seems pretty darn economical to make these.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Scott, these guys are wonderful and you are by far, my favorite paper mache artist!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll second that Laurie!!!


----------

